
» The Long View on Real Estate - Blog of the Long Now - robdoherty2
http://blog.longnow.org/02012/10/17/the-long-view-on-real-estate/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+longnow+%28The+Long+Now+Blog%29
======
arbuge
There is a strong element of hindsight bias in these studies which should be
better discounted. The Amsterdam area in question has remained consistently
popular over the centuries; the chart would have looked pretty different if it
had, say, fallen out of favor after one of the wars it went through. The
original author admits as much:

"The thing with Herengracht is that it never fell out of favour during all
these years, it was always (and still is) part of Amsterdam’s most attractive
real estate."

Choosing several random areas worldwide (including ones which might have been
popular at one point but no longer are) and conducting this study over would
be a better way to go about it in my opinion.

